# JBL 508 GTi mids



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Selling off some things for a little extra money.

Old School JBL 508GTI Midrange | eBay

$160 shipped for DIY members.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

One if the nicest drivers if not the best JBL ever made, impossible to find too.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah,before I listed them I checked Ebays completed listings to get an idea what I should ask for them.There has not been a pair listed in the last 3 months.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

last series built in the good ol' USA, right?

isn't the next series the ceramic magnet, and produced off shore?

I think 160 is a good number, they don't appear to be beat up and have only had one reported issue?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yup,these are made in the USA.

The next ones were made in China.The C508GTi's.

They still have the Neo magnets but the cones are aluminum and they have a phase plug.
The older 608's were made in the USA but they had a ceramic magnet.

If these were perfectly matching I would have been asking about $240.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

so for cosmetic reasons, an excellent deal for someone.

good luck with the sale, shouldn't be long before these are taken away and you can start your long road of regret...


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Yeah,before I listed them I checked Ebays completed listings to get an idea what I should ask for them.There has not been a pair listed in the last 3 months.


Technically not so. The 500 gti is the same driver, but was sold as a separate option while the 508 was sold as part of a component set. I just bought a set of 500 gti's 2 weeks ago for $104 (I know I got very lucky, they look and perform like new). There was also another bnib set of 500 gti's for sale at the same time. If they sold they went for 200+. Anyways your price fair. Good luck, these are very special drivers. I love mine.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

cajunner said:


> good luck with the sale, shouldn't be long before these are taken away and you can start your long road of regret...


You got that right. I sold a set, actually traded them with cash for a p99 awhile back and regretted it ever since. I am so fortunate to have just landed another pristine set. 

ATOMICTECH good luck with the auction!


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

jriggs said:


> Technically not so. The 500 gti is the same driver, but was sold as a separate option while the 508 was sold as part of a component set. I just bought a set of 500 gti's 2 weeks ago for $104 (I know I got very lucky, they look and perform like new). There was also another bnib set of 500 gti's for sale at the same time. If they sold they went for 200+. Anyways your price fair. Good luck, these are very special drivers. I love mine.


the new 508's "sold" for $202.50...seller has it listed again for $295 shipped bin..


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

double post..


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

undone1 said:


> the new 508's "sold" for $202.50...seller has it listed again for $295 shipped bin..


These? JBL 500GTI 5" Midrange Set NIB Old School 037459106083 | eBay

They are not the "new" 508's they are the exact same, made in the good old USA driver the OP is selling. As I said before.

The "new" ones are made in China and have an aluminum cone And phase plug as seen here JBL C508GTi-mkII (c508gtimkii) GTi Series 5-1/4" 2-way Component. 

The other "new" version is also discontinued, made in China but shares a similar cone, etc. And sold for far more than the aluminum cone version. JBL 560GTi ** 60th Anniversary GTi Series Special Edition ** 5-1

I won this set of USA made 500 gti's recently for $104 + shipping. Got lucky!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271641040086?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Price drop.

$150 shipped.


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

jriggs said:


> These? JBL 500GTI 5" Midrange Set NIB Old School 037459106083 | eBay
> 
> They are not the "new" 508's they are the exact same, made in the good old USA driver the OP is selling. As I said before.
> 
> ...



ok,slight misunderstanding of what I was saying.. The nib 508's (not the mkII) you had said were listed and probably sold for more then $200 are the ones I was referring to that "sold" for $202.50,and are listed again with exactly the same pics for $295 shipped.....bnib bin..


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

undone1 said:


> ok,slight misunderstanding of what I was saying.. The nib 508's (not the mkII) you had said were listed and probably sold for more then $200 are the ones I was referring to that "sold" for $202.50,and are listed again with exactly the same pics for $295 shipped.....bnib bin..


Whoops, sorry about that. I need to go to bed.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Notice how JBL went back to the older cone material with the new flagship line.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Notice how JBL went back to the older cone material with the new flagship line.


Yep, last time I checked JBL still had the 560gti woofers in stock as a replacement part for something like $125 a driver. 

I have never A/B'ed tested the 560's with these classic old school 500/508gti's. Always have wondered how they stack up. Erin's kippel test of the 660 was impressive (extreme low distortion and Xmax in the Anarchy and Scan 18wu range). 

Anyways I just replace a set of Scan 18wu's with the 500gti's and I am impressed! Sure the Scans played lower but with my SI mag, I can easily play the sub up to 100hz and have the gti's crossed at 125hz (12db slopes on both). Awesome blending, way more output than the Scans and I have had to use less processing.

Someone really needs to get this set of 508gti's. They are amazing drivers.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just call me Crazy Randy.Im slashing prices.

$140 shipped in the US.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anybody?

Offer still stands.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

How about $135 shipped?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

$130 shipped.
Anybody?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

$125.00 shipped.

Old School JBL 508GTI Midrange Pair | eBay


----------

